# Is anyone fishing the 757?



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

I saw Julie Ball's fishing report saying the pups are getting active in Lynnhaven. Has anyone tried the 757 lately?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

All signs point to 'YES' on the Puppy Drum activity... I have no 1st hand reports, but seems like there are fish being caught by those that regularly fish that location.. I'd love to get down there, but I'm still w/out a rack for my Yak, so I have to go based on my buddies schedule.... If I can get down there Friday, I'll let you know what we see... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Or>>>>*

....I'll break out the chest waders and wade to some of my favorite spots on the oyster bars.... So many choices..... On a side note, I have talked to 2 fellas that have been on the Flatties down there recently.... Catch 'em Up....

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Scuba Mike said:


> I saw Julie Ball's fishing report saying the pups are getting active in Lynnhaven. Has anyone tried the 757 lately?


Scuba,

About a dozen or so of us showed up on Saturday and got blown around back in the 757, but got skunked. I personally covered ground from the 757 back up near the marshed by the Tennis Courts and back into the back inlet to the right as you come out of CC. Skunked all over. However, there were reports of nice pup's the night before (saw the photographic proof....unless someone here is good with Photoshop. hehehe). Anyway, after 6 hours paddling around in the clear water of the inlet without even the slightest hint of any fish, I was done. I hope they are back.  Have a good one and I hope this helps.


Thom
FSHN_BRB - POL Brethren


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Ain't no fish at Lynnhaven


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Nope just fish tales...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Who ever said there be fish @ the 757?


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been hearing that "757" term for the past year now. I assume it is in Lynnhaven somewhere, but where is it???

chris


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

By the mouth of the Western Branch. We went out tonight and I got smoked..but JimmyJimmy got one...









Skunked...I mean Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pup Whisperer*

I have been doing well with the Pups in Lynnhaven. Not exactly in the 757, but in the area. Photos are posted on another site.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Oh, the irony.  

Can someone get Outcast some GPS co-ordinates?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Oh, the irony.
> 
> Can someone get Outcast some GPS co-ordinates?


As Grommet suggested here be the GPS coordinates you will need to find the 757.....Good Fishing


Go to these coordinates, drop anchor or get out and ye should be fishy in a very short time. The sweet spot be the water between ye and the FLAGPOLE ye will see off to yer left. 

36*53'53.60 N 
76*06'00.69 W

Someone has to help the newbies have fun in a new area....opcorn:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Grommet said:


> Oh, the irony.
> 
> Can someone get Outcast some GPS co-ordinates?


Go out of CC, swerve right, then right more (follow the cuts), then 2nd left on the left, run up there and you're golden....(lambaste me now, I don't care) 

I'm just here to help....

Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are the fish caught on Fri 3/28.

























The GPS coordinates are just inshore from this location


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Grommet said:


> Oh, the irony.
> 
> Can someone get Outcast some GPS co-ordinates?




Glad to help Jason, what are friends for? 


36°53'50.28"N

76° 5'59.65"W


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Go out of CC, swerve right, then right more (follow the cuts), then 2nd left on the left, run up there and you're golden....(lambaste me now, I don't care)
> 
> I'm just here to help....
> 
> Skunk





J_Lannon said:


> Glad to help Jason, what are friends for?
> 
> 
> 36°53'50.28"N
> ...


Now that's class...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

too funny... save me some room out there guys, we all know that's the only bit of water that holds puppy drum back there


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

You guys is the bestest. No group hug, though, as Skunk's hands tend to wander...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Old timers favorite*

36-53'43.32
76-05'25.37


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Dyhard said:


> 36-53'43.32
> 76-05'25.37




Been there ...........done that


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

J_Lannon said:


> Been there ...........done that


Was it good to you?


----------

